# Dual Screen Monitor Games



## Twysta`

Anyone use dual screen for any of their gaming?
Although I think there is only a handful of games at best for this,
World in Conflict, Supreme Commander and X2 are the only ones are I know about (minus flight sims), and Sup Com doesn't work properly on my dual screen as the power consumption demands are too much and it causes Sup Com and my gfx to crash (hot damn, should've bought a better PSU)!

I wish there was more dual screen games though. I love playing games on multi screen :tongue:


----------



## dxj

I know for Forza 2, 3 HD tv's can be used.

But no I don't use dual screens for gaming, the only time i used dual screens was to edit movies and videos and such like.

I'd recommend getting a new PSU sharpish too if its struggling too


----------



## Twysta`

Yeah it's on my shopping list. It only struggles for Supreme Commander though which is a gfx heavy game tbh.


----------



## guru88

you can dual screen world of warcraft....works good if you have a ton of hotkeys.... or even if u wanna run WoW with thottbott on the side for quest help or w/e....ive even heard of people running dual screens with Everquest


----------



## Twysta`

I know there's a couple of people who go into config files (or something similar) of games and alter the files to accomodate wider screen lengths which then expand onto multiscreens. 

Bit too much for me though!


----------



## Aus_Karlos

I find dual screens are best when used for game mapping or modding.
I dont see to many game adopting dual screen anytime soon, especially for First Person Shooters. The designers will want 1 focal point.
However games like C&C, and strategy games might. 
They could have you main screen for your batling while having your build menu's and interactive radar on the other.


----------



## Twysta`

Yeah that's what I was thinking, I'd really like a 2nd screen for a lot of strategy games, but most of them are just designed with one in mind


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I have a dual-screen setup on my system. So far, Supreme Commander is the only game I've really used it for. Other than that, I use it as an extended desktop, to help with game-modding, programming, etc.

Supreme Commander is really good with the second screen - it acts as a full-size minimap, which is a lot more useful than you'd originally think. I find that when I drop it down to one monitor, it feels like I've lost an eye or something. The performance drops a fair bit with the extra monitor though, so for anyone else considering playing SupCom on dual-screen: make sure you've got a system that can handle it! I'd expect it would be much the same with any other dual-screen-capable game too.


----------



## Twysta`

Yeah I'm the same it's been hard to get used to supreme commander with only a single screen but I've managed it!

The frame drop isn't so bad for World in Conflict, not that I've noticed anyway...


----------



## Roy6978

I normally use my second screen for my media player when I'm playing games, its not really necessary tho as it will run jus as well in the background on 1 screen.


----------



## pokaJoka

There is an online dual monitor game at http://playdualscreen.com/ClearTheSwarm.php

It uses the second screen to display a fullscreen map.


----------

